# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Windows Phone و Windows Mobile >  مشکل در کار با sqlce در dotnet 2005

## hpx

سلام 
یه سوالدر مورد dotnet 2005 و برنامه نویسی pocket pc دارم . با dataset, tableadapter کار کردم . کارایی مثل insert و update و delete تا زمانی که برنامه در حال اجراست عمل می کنه و لی همینکه برنامه بسته می شه و دوباره اجرا میشه اثری از رکوردهای اضافه شده و ویرایش شده و ... نیست . انگار که dataset مستقل از DB (.sdf) کار کرده و هیچی تو DB نرفته. در حالیکه connection درسته و همه transaction ها commit شده ولی هیچی تو DB نرفته ):
نمی دونم config خاصی میخواد؟
در ضمن برنامه رو روی pocket pc 2003 se emulator اجرا میکنم.
لطفا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## Ghalandari

سلام دوست عزیز
شما باید Emulator را نبندید و فقط برنامه رو ببندید تا مشکلتون حل بشه
چون با هر بار بسته شدن Emulator تمامی داده ها از دوباره ساخته میشه

----------


## CYCLOPS

> سلام دوست عزیز
> شما باید Emulator را نبندید و فقط برنامه رو ببندید تا مشکلتون حل بشه
> چون با هر بار بسته شدن Emulator تمامی داده ها از دوباره ساخته میشه


دوستان منم همین مشکل رو دارم ولی با نبستن Emulator هم مشکلم حل نشد
حتی وقتی برنامم رو تو قسمتی از هارد که به عنوان Storage Card انتخاب کردم ریختم بازم مشکل حل نشد

----------


## CYCLOPS

من یه مقدار عجله دارم ممنون میشم دوستانی که در این زمینه تجربه دارند راهنمایی کنند

----------


## CYCLOPS

اصلا کسی اینجا هست ؟؟؟

----------


## massar

سلام این می‏تونه دلایل مختلفی داشته باشه ولی یکی از شایع تریناش اینه که شما دیتا بیسو تو سولوشن اضافه کردین و هر بار سولوشن رو ران می‏کنید ویژوال استودیو دیتابیسو تو دیوایس کپی می‏کنه در نتیجه اطلاعاتتون می‏پره. اگه مشکل این باشه باید از سولوشن اکسپلورر دیتابیسو انتخاب کنید و پراپرتی Copy to output Directory رو Do not Copy بکنید و هر ئقت دیتابیسو تغییر دادین اونو دستی تو دیوایس کپی کنید.

----------


## CYCLOPS

> سلام این می‏تونه دلایل مختلفی داشته باشه ولی یکی از شایع تریناش اینه که شما دیتا بیسو تو سولوشن اضافه کردین و هر بار سولوشن رو ران می‏کنید ویژوال استودیو دیتابیسو تو دیوایس کپی می‏کنه در نتیجه اطلاعاتتون می‏پره. اگه مشکل این باشه باید از سولوشن اکسپلورر دیتابیسو انتخاب کنید و پراپرتی Copy to output Directory رو Do not Copy بکنید و هر ئقت دیتابیسو تغییر دادین اونو دستی تو دیوایس کپی کنید.






> حتی وقتی برنامم رو تو قسمتی از هارد که به عنوان Storage Card انتخاب کردم ریختم بازم مشکل حل نشد


ممنون از توجهت دوست عزیز
ولی همون طور که گفتم حتی زمانی که برنامه و بانک دستی تو شبیه ساز کپی میکنم هم باز این مشکل وجود داره :گریه:

----------


## massar

خب ببینم وقتی به دیتابیست کوری میدی کانکشنتو می‏بندی؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

آره دوست عزیز کانکشن رو میبندم
خوب برای اینکه دوستان راحت تر متوجه سوال و مشکلی که هست بشوند من یه کد تست که فقط نمایش و ورود اطلاعات هست اینجا میذارم لطفا ببینید اینطوری میشه مشکل رو پیدا کرد یا نه ؟؟

فایل اول فقط فایل اجرایی و بانک هست و فایل دوم فایل اجرایی به همراه سورس کدهای برنامه
همون طور که گفتم وقتی فقط فایل اجرایی رو روی شبیه ساز کپی میکنم هم باز مشکل برقراره
البته وقتی بعد از اولین اجرا از طریق ویژوال استادیو برای اجراهای بعد خاصیت Copy to output Directory رو روی Do not Copy تنظیم میکنم همه چی درسته (البته بازم راه منطقی نیست که مدام این خاصیت رو تغییر بدیم) ولی وقتی فقط فایل exe و بانک رو به شبیه ساز منتقل میکنم مشکل باز سر جاشه (یعنی در حالتی که برنامه رفته رو سیستم کاربر نهایی :خیلی عصبانی: )

ممنون از توجهتون

----------


## a_maisami

بهتره که روی یک دستگاه تستش کنید

----------


## CYCLOPS

این یکی از نکات بسیار جالبه این تالاره
فکر کنم این تالار توسط ارواح فتح شده . . .
درسته ؟؟
یادش به خیر تو تالارای دیگه سوال میپرسیدیم تا یک ساعت بعدش حتی اگر کسی جواب نمیداد حداقل چند نفر میدیدن ولی اینجا . . .     :خیلی عصبانی:  :خیلی عصبانی: 
مدیران محترم نمیخوان فکری به حال فعال تر شدن این تالار بکنن ؟؟؟

----------


## reza6384

> یادش به خیر تو تالارای دیگه سوال میپرسیدیم تا یک ساعت بعدش حتی اگر کسی جواب نمیداد حداقل چند نفر میدیدن ولی اینجا . . .  
> مدیران محترم نمیخوان فکری به حال فعال تر شدن این تالار بکنن ؟؟؟


دوست عزیز ، مشکل این تالار تعداد کم برنامه نویس های Pocket PC نسبت به سایر بخش ها هست و کلا این Windows CE  همه چیزش کمتره ، رفرنس هاش ، کامپوننت هاش ، SDK هاش ، برنامه هاش و کسایی که باهاش کار بلدن ، عوضش پولش خیلی خیلی خوبه ، چون دست توش کمه. دلیل بی پاسخ موندن خیلی از این سوال ها هم همینه. پس نباید مدیران تالار رو مقصر بدونیم.

----------


## ss_afagh

سلام 
باور كنيد من برنامتون ديدم . حيف كه چندين ماه گذشته !!!
منم همين مشكلو دارم 
شما كه زجر كشيده اي
شما كه اين روزا رو گذروندي 
به من كمك كن!!
لطفا!

----------


## CYCLOPS

دوست عزیز من آخر خودم متوجه نشدم مشکل رو شبیه ساز چیه ولی روی Device تست کردم مشکلی نداشت شما هم به همین طریق برنامت رو بنویس و خیالت راحت باشه که در نهایت برنامت بدون مشکل اجرا میشه

----------


## CYCLOPS

> دوست عزیز ، مشکل این تالار تعداد کم برنامه نویس های Pocket PC نسبت به سایر بخش ها هست و کلا این Windows CE  همه چیزش کمتره ، رفرنس هاش ، کامپوننت هاش ، SDK هاش ، برنامه هاش و کسایی که باهاش کار بلدن ، عوضش پولش خیلی خیلی خوبه ، چون دست توش کمه. دلیل بی پاسخ موندن خیلی از این سوال ها هم همینه. پس نباید مدیران تالار رو مقصر بدونیم.


دقیقا درست میفرمائید خیلی ها جرئت نمیکنن فوت کوزه گری یه سری قسمت ها رو تو این شاخه از برنامه نویسی به کسی بگن (میترسن دست زیاد بشه) حق هم دارن
منم دیگه عادت کردم

----------


## ss_afagh

ميشه مراحل نصب برنامه رو ديوايس رو بهم بگين؟
راستي اينجا هم ميشه setup ساخت؟

----------


## CYCLOPS

> ميشه مراحل نصب برنامه رو ديوايس رو بهم بگين؟
> راستي اينجا هم ميشه setup ساخت؟


دوست عزیز به نظرم بهتره یه جستجو کنی جواب خیلی از سوالاتت رو میتونی تا حدودی تو همین بخش پیدا کنی اگر هم باز مشکلی بود به نظرم برای سوالت تاپیک جدید ایجاد کن این سوالایی که پرسیدی هیچ ارتباطی با موضوع این تاپیک (مشکل در کار با sqlce در dotnet 2005) نداره

موفق باشی  :تشویق:

----------


## major_,agic_majid

> بهتره که روی یک دستگاه تستش کنید


منم به همین مشکل خوردم رو دستکاه دیگه تست کردم جواب داد اشکال از کجاست؟

----------


## sadeghia

دوستان محترم سلام 

من برای pda کد می نویسم و برای اولین بار هست که در ce کد می نویسم به نظر شما کد زیر چه مشکلی دارد :
SqlCeConnection conn = newSqlCeConnection();
conn.ConnectionString = "server=server;User ID=nezam;Password=12345;database=np;";
وقتی به این خط می رسد کام÷ایلر خطا می دهد ولطفا کمک کنید

----------


## CYCLOPS

سلام دوست عزیز ورودتون رو به سایت برنامه نویس خوش آمد میگم
لطفا سوال خودتون رو تو تاپیک جدید بپرسید
بانک های SQL CE به صورت Client هستند نه سرور باید آدرس فایل sdf خودتون رو مشخص کنید و پسورد و دیگر هیچ . . .
برای اطلاعات بیشتر در مورد انواع رشته های اتصال در SQL موبایل به آدرس زیر یه سر بزن :
http://www.connectionstrings.com/sql-server-2005-ce

موفق باشی  :چشمک:

----------


## sadeghia

مهندس جان ممنون از راهنمایی شما 
اگر من بخواهم به بانک روی سرور وصل بشوم و اطلاعات را روی pda بیارم باید به چه صورتی انجام بدم ؟

----------


## malit

سلام

من تازه يه پروژه ce دارم كار ميكنم و كاملا بيلمزم. ذله شدم از بس كه رفنس كمه بازم دمه اين سايت گرم خيلي مشكلات منو حل كرد مخصوصا مثال دفترچه تلفن استاد خوبمون cyclops. باز فراوان تشكر انشائ ا.. جبران كنم 
درخصوص مشكل ريست شدن اطلاعات هم كه منم گريبانگيرش شده بودم با همون عدم deploy شدن كاملا حل شد از اين بابت هم از استاد   massar   تشكر صادقانه مينمايم.
اجازه بديد يه كمي كار كنم و اين پروژه رو با موفقيت انجام بدم اون موقع فكر كنم براي جبران و تشكر از اين انجمن هم شده اينجا رو بتركونم.

----------

